# Baaing lamb



## ancient (Mar 24, 2021)

This is only my second year with sheep so I don't have much experience. Yesterday my ewe gave birth to a ram lamb(second year lambing). It was sometime early in the morning it looks like . I came out around 7am to feed the sheep and he was already born. Still pretty wet so I'm assuming not a lot of time passed since he was born. Anyway he seemed to be having trouble feeding ,he was baaing a lot so I brought him in the house to warm by the fire ,I milked his mom and after a few attempts he drank all that I milk(probably a quarter cup) and he still was hungry. So I took him back to his mom and after a bit of help he seemed to have it figured out. I wasn't out several times yesterday to watch and check he indeed had figured out how to nurse. He seems very alert ,warm mouth ,nothing seems wrong but he seems to baa a lot as soon as his mom even goes a couple of feet from him.is this just his personality or is something wrong?
 I feel like I'm worrying for nothing vbut wanted to ask those with more experience.


----------



## ancient (Mar 24, 2021)

*I went out, I meant to type


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 24, 2021)

Maybe try milking mom again and giving him another bottle. He could be having trouble nursing and could be hungry. I would try another bottle and see if he stops that behavior for a few hours once he's full.


----------



## ancient (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks, I will try that🙂


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 24, 2021)

Newborns lambs can be fussy as they are learning to keep up with mom. Keep an eye on him, but I’d stop trying to feed him off a bottle as that may end up confusing him. If he’s not keeping up with mom well, put them up in a smaller pen together for a couple days.


----------



## ancient (Mar 26, 2021)

Thanks for the tips. He seems to be doing well. And now when I think on it that ewe had a ram lamb last year and we still have him. To this day he baas all friggin day long. I've had vets do check ups on the flock and he's fine just very annoying. Maybe all her lambs will just be like that🙄


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 2, 2021)

Sounds like freezer camp is in the offing.


----------

